
Quantitative Perspective on Hebrew Numerology - theideasmith
https://medium.com/@theideasmith/whats-in-a-gematria-fb6343a65414#.y1ihl9nyz
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
This sort of thing has been heavily debunked in the past, and the author
doesn't help his case with:

"My hypothesis is there is a significance to gematria, and if my analysis
doesn’t reveal that, it is I who is in err and not the creators of this
approach to biblical exegesis."

